# Custom command in install.cfg



## FreddieB (May 10, 2010)

Dear forum users,

I'm trying to set up a PXE-booted, fully automated installation of FreeBSD. I got everything set up and working (very sweet I must say), but... at the end of the installation, just before I do the "shutdown", I want to execute some custom command. I've been banging my head against it all day I can't it to work.

Just for testing purposes it I'm trying this:

```
command='touch /root/TEST.txt'
```
I don't get any errors executing this so I'm thinking it's ok, but the file is not created.

In the end I want to set the public ip-address (I'm installing from a management-network where the dhcp-server is sitting), and activate sshd in /etc/rc.conf

Anyone got this working?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,
Freddie


----------



## aswen (May 30, 2010)

*similar problem here*

Hi,

Freddie, did you look in tty2 for errors? what where the errors?

I've got the same problem.
below my code:

```
command="/sbin/mount>>/tmp/info"
system
command="/bin/pwd>>/tmp/info"
system
command="cd /tmp"
system
command="/bin/pwd>>/tmp/info"
system
command="/usr/bin/fetch http://${inst_server}/inst/post-scripts/freebsd-postinstall 2>&1>>/tmp/install.log"
system
command="/bin/chmod +x /tmp/freebsd-postinstall"
systenfs server cider:/data/scripts: not responding
command="/tmp/freebsd-postinstall|/usr/bin/tee /tmpnfs server cider:/data/scripts: is alive again
system
command="/sbin/reboot"
system
```
The errors I got where

```
/sbin/mout>>/tmp/info: not found
```


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2010)

@FreddieB did you try to use the full path to the command?


@aswen Add a space after the command and before the redirect.


----------



## aswen (May 31, 2010)

@SirDice: Thanks, I tried 

```
command="/sbin/mount >>/tmp/info"
```
 (result: /sbin/mount >>/tmp/info: not found)
and a friend of mine advised me not to use any quotes (in oposite of most documentation I've read)

```
command=/sbin/mount >>/tmp/info
```
result: WORKS! 
Andreas, Thanks for your help!


----------



## FreddieB (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi!
I just tried your suggestion and it works perfectly!

Much appreciated!


Best regards,
Freddie


----------

